
Ask HN: What's your top plugin/tool to help consume ever-increasing information? - abhimskywalker
Recently I discovered https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;igrigorik&#x2F;videospeed a chrome plugin.
And now I can easily breeze through most videos on internet at 2x-3x speeds. It&#x27;s been awesome! Saves lot of time and increases efficiency. It was a very pleasant discovery.
Would love suggestions for similar everyday tool&#x2F;plugins to deal with ever-increasing interesting content.
======
axvk
I use Imagus. It expands images on mouse hover. Basically you can look at
facebook, amazon, and many other sites that use thumbnails by just hovering
over the image instead of clicking on it and waiting for all of the additional
crap to load.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/imagus/immpkjjlgap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/imagus/immpkjjlgappgfkkfieppnmlhakdmaab)

~~~
abhimskywalker
Nice. This is quite cool. Just saw the linked xkcd comic by just hovering on
the links in some of hackernews comments :)

------
tmaly
I use google keep to save links, pictures, voice recordings right now.
However, for long term storage, I have not come up with a great solution to
keeping everything organized.

------
pedrodelfino
Pocket (a read it later app).

